# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Bordeline en anti depressiva

## tham

ik Heb bordeline En slik nu abilify heeft iemand daar ervaringen mee? Ze zeggen dat je er van gaat afvallen. Groetjes tham

----------

